# Proposal Deadline



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Fwiw the deadline for the 2017 NEC is on Nov.7, 2014-- this Friday. You can only do online input here.. http://www.nfpa.org/codes-and-standards/document-information-pages?mode=code&code=70&DocNum=70#

Go down about 1/4 of the way down under the "About" tab and click on "next edition of this standard is now open for Public Input (formerly proposals)"


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

dammit, Jim ! missed another one !

oh well, they probably don't want my crazy proposals anyway.


312.6 <delete entire text> insert text: conductors shall entering cabinet under 4" of depth shall be formed into the shape of a chicken head.

exception 1: conductors may also be shaped into Richard Nixon's profile, Thomas Jefferson, or Kicking Bear.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You didn't miss it yet-- thyat one may make them laugh


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

wildleg said:


> dammit, Jim ! missed another one !
> 
> oh well, they probably don't want my crazy proposals anyway.
> 
> ...


Heck yeah! Safety first.


----------

